# Cold smoking beef and cheese at the same time.



## worktogthr (Nov 30, 2016)

Was wondering if it was safe to cold smoke beef and cheese at the same time.  My game plan was to cold smoke some beef on the lower shelf of my MES 30 for an hour or two but since I would have the AMNPS  going, throw some cheese on the top two shelves.  I really have two questions about this:

1.  Is there any chance of bacteria spreading that I wouldn't want.

2.  Would the moisture in the meat negatively effect the environment in the smoker thus ruining the quality of the cheese

I have never done this before but I figured I'd get he most bang for my buck pellets wise.


Thanks in advance for any advice you can give me.

-Chris


----------



## crankybuzzard (Nov 30, 2016)

worktogthr said:


> Was wondering if it was safe to cold smoke beef and cheese at the same time. My game plan was to cold smoke some beef on the lower shelf of my MES 30 for an hour or two but since I would have the AMNPS going, throw some cheese on the top two shelves. I really have two questions about this:
> 
> 1. Is there any chance of bacteria spreading that I wouldn't want.  Shouldn't be as long as you follow safe food handling procedures.  Cheese above the beef for sure.  Fresh whole muscle beef and not anything that has been dry cured and will have mold?


See my answers above...


----------



## worktogthr (Nov 30, 2016)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> See my answers above...



Thanks so much Charlie!  I'll give it a whirl!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 30, 2016)

If you are cold smoking meat that is not cured you need to make sure that your pit temp remains below 40f.


----------



## worktogthr (Dec 1, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> If you are cold smoking meat that is not cured you need to make sure that your pit temp remains below 40f.


I would only be smoking it for about an hour or 2 and then direct grilling it to temp.  Wouldn't that be safe because it would only be between 40 and 140 for a couple of hours?


----------



## atomicsmoke (Dec 1, 2016)

I don't see a problem.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 1, 2016)

worktogthr said:


> I would only be smoking it for about an hour or 2 and then direct grilling it to temp.


Pertinent information you left out in your original post.

Yes that would be fine. Make sure though that your grates are super clean. Keep the temps as low as possible. I'd still shoot for 40 or less.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 1, 2016)

Up to 2 hours followed by immediate cooking is fine...ONLY below 80 degrees and as Case pointed out, the closer to 40 the better. Between 80 and 100, bacterial growth is rapid and can reach dangerous levels in under 2 hours...JJ


----------



## birdman080 (Dec 1, 2016)

Would cold smoking be the best way to go if you wanted to smoke your beef yet still get a good sear and grill mark / flavor?  Or hot smoke it then sear it at the end?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 1, 2016)

Birdman080 said:


> Would cold smoking be the best way to go if you wanted to smoke your beef yet still get a good sear and grill mark / flavor?  Or hot smoke it then sear it at the end?



Both work, it depends on how much smoke flavor you want. For cute like steaks or pork chops cold smoking works best as you get more smoke. Then a quick sear and you're done. 

For things like roasts, tri tip etc, I will run the smoker around 180. Then sear or not. I don't always sear roasts.


----------

